# Slowing down a bow



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

All you need is a heavier arrow...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> All you need is a heavier arrow...


yes


whats wrong with cranking it down or using a heavier arrow???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lowering poundage changes tune... Depending on how you weight the arrow that will too.


How much you need to slow it down? If it's more than 5-10 you need to go to a heavier arrow or lower the poundge


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep theres nothing wrong with using a heavier arrow, u will get better arrow flight as far as shooting in the wind and u will get better penetration if using it for hunting.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

The reason why is cause i already have heaver arrows and dont want to go heavier . I need to get about 5 fps slower and i am thinking if ip put some string silencers it wil slow it enough. The silencers i have in mind is the bowjax ultra jax. I already have them ordered and hope they will do it. My last resort is craking it down a turn or 2 but i am going to do some more research on it and see what i can find. If you guys can give any other ideas keep them coming.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

5fps? thats it? got a bow press? 

5fps is nothin to slow a bow down by.. well binaries maybe, would have to take a twist out of each cable and see... 25gr will go 5fps slow for most rigs...


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah like i said i ordered those silencers and hopefully that will take me down what i need.


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I put the ultra jax on and it slowed it down 6 fps i might have to crank it down here if it doesnt get alittle slower. Its a new bow had it for a week and it might set it allitle by time so.


----------

